# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Vajadzīga palīdzība ar LinuxCNC

## Zigis

Tātad palīdzu draugam keramiķim uzbūvēt 3D printeri keramikai. Par pamatu ņēmām šito:

http://www.keep-art.co.uk/Self_build.html

Tā kā jau biju mazliet pētījis CNC variantus, radās doma bišķi ietaupīt uz elektroniku un lietot $2 easydriver pie paralēlā porta.

Praktiski viss jau gatavs, kad saskāros ar neparedzētu problēmu. Izrādās musdienīgas G-code programmas, kā Repetier-Host, Slic3r neatbalsta paralēlo portu. 
Dažas CNC programmas kā KCam un Mach3 atbalsta paralēlo portu. nolādēju, iztestēju, viss kārtībā, draiveri kustina motorus. Problēma tā, ka šīs programmas strādā tikai ar klasiskajām XYZ 3 koordinatu mašīnām, nav paredzetas delta sistēmai, kas ir mans gadījums.

Ilgi goglējos visādos veidos, liekas vienīgais risinājums ir EMC2 jeb LinuxCNC. 
Iekopēju uz flaškas to LinuxCNC, viss smuki būtojas, EMC2 atveras. Viņam standartā arī delta nav paredzēta, taču vajagot papildus ieinstalet delta kinematics moduli, laikam šo vai līdzīgu:

http://kvarc.extra.hu/step/motor/emc/emckinematics.html

Un te nu sākas problēma, mana persõniskā :: 

Šī ir mana pirmā pirmā saskarsme ar Linux, nejēdzu pilnīgi neko. Ja ko vajag ieinstalet, veikli māku spiest OK, agree, OK,OK,OK, bet neko vairāk. Šeit tie laukumi ar sīkajiem burtiņiem dzen izmisuma pilnīgā.

Var kāds populāri uz pirkstiem paskaidrot - atver šito, ieraksti šito, iekopē no sitās vietas līdz šitai šeit u.t.t ?

ja ne, laikam fiziska palīdzība būs jameklē to fleška sakārtot.



p.s. tiko pamanīju, šis ir mans sātaniskais posts Nr 666  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Neāksties ar linuxCNC! Paņem arduino un 3 steperu draiverus un būs laime. Delta arī bez softa problēmām Tev sagādās daudzus "jautrus" brīžus.
Ja tas ir 1. paštaisītais 3d printeris - jo vairāk..

----------


## Zigis

Nu jā, droši vien. Taču draiveri jau atnākuši, smuki salodēts ar paralēlā porta štepseli, atlicis tikai astei pārkāpt, lai sēktu eksperimentus. Iztērēt naudu par Arduino, LCD moduli vienmēr paspēsim.

Kādas galvenas problēmas delta mēdz sagādāt?

----------


## Texx

Tajā linkā ir redzams moduļa izejas kods. Tas nozīmē, ka ši nav jautājums par Linux, bet pirmkārt par tā moduļa pievienošanu esošajai programmai un visa pārkompilēšanu. Iespējams, ka kaut kur eksistē sīkāks apraksts. Taču ja esi neesi uz Tu ar linux un programmēšanu var rasties problēmas. Varbūt vieglāk ir paņemt citu vadības bloku ar atbalstīto pieslēgumu.

----------


## Obsis

Basic atšķirība starp WinMustDie un LinuxRullz ir tā, ka Win mēdz izlaist dažus soļus sevis paša izvēlētā laikā. Ja stepperis piedzen kaut ko galīgi sinhronu, piemēram debesu pētīšanai teleskopu, tad šmais ik pa laikam saraustās un atpaliek no debesu juma, un izkompensēt šo randomizēto atpalikšanu nevar principā. Linux savukārt pārtraukumus bez atļaujas sev neorganizē, un nedēļām saglabā sinhronismu. 
Ar Linux, man pirmais bija LinPussy - trijās dienās tas vairs nesagādāja galvassāpes bet pēc nedēļas jau spēju sev saprogrammēt latviešu burtus ķīnīzeri mušiņu vietā. Vot pamēģini sev Windozei pārkompilēt kodu tabulu. Figa, ja vien neesi kumīrs. Tagd rakstu no U-Buntu. Vispār tas ir neērtāks kā tā mazliet piedauzīgā mazulīte. Bet principā jau viss ir tāpatās, vienkārši viss kas windozei labajā pusē te ir kreisajā, un kas augšā tas te apakšā. Patenti, raugi, un kas gan grib maksāt. Lasi Gūguli, un VISI jautājumitur ir atbildēti. Vienīgā atšķirība, ka win sistēmā uz savu jautājumu atradīsi 10 000 000 līdzīgus jautājumus un nevienu atbildi, kamēr Linuxam uz vienu jautājumu atradīsi 10 000 000 atšķirīgas atbildes, kas, nezin kāpēc, visas ir strādātspējīgas. Pie tā vnk ir jāpieron.

P.S. Vai gribi teikt ka eksistē arī tādas progas, kas uztur USB standartu priekš CNC???? Wow!! Bet tādu steperu draiveru tak nav pārdošanā! Es pieņēmu par pašsaprotamu, ka soļu nezaudēšanai nav cita risinājuma kā PP.

----------

